# I'm after information



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi i'm not to sure where to look right now but i'm after information on selling a rabbit can anyone help me as to where to look thank you in advance


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

What sort of information are you after?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Lu85 said:


> Hi i'm not to sure where to look right now but i'm after information on selling a rabbit can anyone help me as to where to look thank you in advance


Well it depends on a few things. Why are you selling the rabbit? How old are they, do they have any health issues, and are they neutered?

Honestly you will have trouble 'selling' an older rabbit, and personally I would rather you rehome them for free to a loving home, rather than asking for money.


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

She is neutered around 12 months old lion head x nethie she has what the vet said was wolf teeth?? she doesn't get the love and attention she deserves she is a very head strong little bunny who loves to have the run of the flat due to money issues I can no longer afford her which breaks my heart.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

I would look at your local rabbit rescue instead of trying to sell her


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

I dont want to sell her I just want her to go to a good home and i kinda think if I say that I want to sell her I wont get idiots coming forward if you catch my drift


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Lu85 said:


> I dont want to sell her I just want her to go to a good home and i kinda think if I say that I want to sell her I wont get idiots coming forward if you catch my drift


Unfortunately in this world, you will always get idiots, if she went to a rescue you know that she would be so well looked after and they would vet people hopefully to make sure she goes to the right home.


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Im sat here crying my eyes out at the thought of her not getting her egg bikkie every day and who ever she goes to not knowing that she has to touch the bottom of her food cup before she gets fed


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what do you mean by "wolf teeth"? the only wolf teeth i can think of are on horses, nothing to do with rabbits :lol:
do they need clipping every so often?

its never an easy choice to rehome a fluff


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Wolf teeth? Rabbits don't get wolf teeth, that's a horse thing, so not quite sure what your vet was on about.

As much as this is a tough decision hun, I would seriously consider asking a rescue to help you rehome. At least with a rescue they will be able to do home checks to try and make sure she gets the best home possible, and if her teeth are an issue they will be able to sort them before finding a home.


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lu85 said:


> Im sat here crying my eyes out at the thought of her not getting her egg bikkie every day and who ever she goes to not knowing that she has to touch the bottom of her food cup before she gets fed


Maybe if you gave her to a rabbit rescue so they can rehome her, you could make up a little document that has some information on it that they could give to the new owner with your bun. That way the people adopting know that this was a bun who was loved and they even have something to go off of when they bring her to a new home: her likes, dislikes, etc... People like to know the personality of the rabbit they're adopting 

Sorry you have to get rid of her, though. I can't imagine how that feels


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Her jaw isnt in line properly and has to have her teeth clipped every month it breaks my heart to think that i've only had her a year and i've gotta let her go I feel as though i've failed her she's a very head strong bunny and doesn't like to be cuddled or anything thats why I got her done but it didnt work she isn't bonded but has bonded herself with a eyoree teddy lol


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

You haven't failed, as such - failing her would be to keep her when you feel you can't provide her with what she needs. 

It can't be easy to admit you can't look after her properly, but it's a massively selfless and mature decision to accept that you want to make sure she gets what she needs - even if it can't be from you.

Your last post suggests that your rabbit would benefit greatly from being bonded with another rabbit and enjoying the comfort of company this would offer, so passing her on to a rescue would give her a chance at this. Few bunnies enjoy being cuddled by their human slaves(!) so I wouldn't take this personally at all.

I love Labyrinth's idea of putting together a little information pack all about her so that you know whoever is caring for her will know about all her likes, dislikes, health history, etc. Sometimes you can get an update from a rescue about rehoming, too, so you may be able to take comfort in knowing how she's got on. I hope you can come to a decision soon x


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats a really great idea and after sleeping on it I'm still upset I have to do it but i'm going to have a look at a rescue home on friday if my mate can take me I'm gonna make a little information booklet for her new owners too sad I know but its gotta be done..


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I pretty much second everyone else  

Its a hard decision and well done for seeing she needs more than you can offer her at the moment. The info pack is a great idea, you could ask that she goes with her food bowl and eeyore so she has something familiar aswell 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

she doesn't use a food bowl she has a thing thats in her hutch that hold food lol but she would defo go with her teddy thing is we brought her a teddy and she hated it and then eeyor was wrapped up as a gift for a mates daughter ohh no dusty had other idea and managed to get it out she loves him dearly and washes him its so funny when she has done something naughty and she gets sent to bed she scolds him and pushes him round her cage lol she has bags of personality I would love to keep her but I just cant its not fair on her for me to keep her I'm hoping she will go to someone who knows what their doing with her as she is a house bunny and lovesss to eat books as a katie price book found out lol


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Probably the best thing to happen to a Katie Price book he he


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats what I thought she loved it


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Gang since last posting about the bunny she is still here with us as all rescue places are full once again and I dont wanna send her somewhere that is over flowing with bunnys..... Has anyone got any advice on what to do next as much as I love her its getting harder and harder to let her go ... I have had a couple of people interested in her but the min i mention her teeth they dont want her which i think is a bit unfair and they wouldnt be the right person for my baby to go to......any help right now would be great thank you please


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you asked your local vets if they know of any rescues? It's just that some smaller rescues aren't always well known so there may be some you dont know about.

Have a look on this forum. 
Rabbits United Forum
Advice on Rehoming Your Rabbit - Rabbits United Forum 
The second thread shows info on rehoming your bun. There are a couple of members you can contact on there and they can place an ad for you on the forum.


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi thanks for that information i will have to get on it later on this evening as my phone is playing up and will only let me on here lol (either that or i'm being really stupid)


----------

